# les cavaliers sur un DD G4 (esclave et maître)



## Inexium (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour. 
J'ai un G4 quicksilver 733. Le DD d'origine manifestant souvent une réticence à monter (écran gris avec point d'interrogation dans une icone de dossier) j'ai installé un deuxième DD, Hitachi.
Hitachi est esclave. Aujourd'hui, plus rien ne monte ; écran gris avec un panneau d'interdiction de stationner.

Je débranche le DD d'origine du bus, je mets Hitachi en maître. Ça marche.

Question : comment met-on le DD d'origine en esclave (si c'est possible) ? Je ne lis rien de la position des cavaliers dans le doc Apple. 

Merci à ceux qui savent


----------



## JPTK (11 Février 2007)

Inexium a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai un G4 quicksilver 733. Le DD d'origine manifestant souvent une réticence à monter (écran gris avec point d'interrogation dans une icone de dossier) j'ai installé un deuxième DD, Hitachi.
> Hitachi est esclave. Aujourd'hui, plus rien ne monte ; écran gris avec un panneau d'interdiction de stationner.
> 
> ...



Normalement tu as un schéma sur le DD directement, sinon recherche sur google avec le numéro du modèle.


----------



## Al_Copett (11 Février 2007)

Les disques durs IDE sont en mode esclave quand le jumper MASTER n'est pas mis, donc par défaut. Sur un controleur IDE, tu peux avoir 2 dd branchés au maximum, un MASTER et un SLAVE. Les controleurs IDE prennent le dd en mode MASTER pour booter. Enfin c'est comme cela que ça fonctionne sur les PC, mais je pense qu'Apple a suivit la norme IDE.
Pour la position des jumpers une visite sur le site du constructeur est la meilleure solution, quoi que cela soit assez standard.

NB : Idem pour les lecteurs et graveurs CD/DVD qui ont une interface IDE. IDE, ATA, ATAPI, désignent la même interface dont le nom a changé dans le temps avec les performances de celle-ci qui augmentaient.


----------

